# Apache automatisch starten unter Suse 8.1



## MasterGeo (9. November 2002)

Hallo Leute,

ich wage gerade meine ersten Schritte unter Linux
und möchte gerne Apache 1.3.x automatisch starten lassen.
Unter Yast finde ich keine Option und so wie ich das mitbekommen habe, ist dafür die inetd zuständig. Kann mir mal einer auf die
Sprünge helfen. Ein gutes Tutorial geben oder so.

Danke
Georg


----------



## melmager (13. November 2002)

yast controllcenter 
dort  
editor für sysconfig
dann 
network services
dort httpd start auf yes ...

und fertig


----------



## MasterGeo (13. November 2002)

Ab Suse 8 wird Apache (übrigens auch mysql) nicht mehr mehr über den Inetd sondern als eigener "Service" automatisch gestartet. Laut einem schlauem Buch, dass ich mir mitlerweile gekauft habe, gibt es den Befehl: 
insserv apache (bzw. insserv mysql)
der die nötigen Einträge macht. Alternative geht es auch über den Yast ->System ->Runlevel-Editor.

Wahrscheinlich meinst Du das Selbe. Aber ehrlich gesagt habe ich  in Yast weder den Menüpunkt "Runlevel-Editor" noch "Editor für sysconfig" unter System oder sonst wo.

Das schlaue Buch heißt übrigens "Das LAMP Buch" von Heiko Goller und ist unter Suse Press erschienen zum Schnäpchenpreis von 45.50 EUR.
Außer der oben genannten Info ist das Buch nicht zu gebrauchen!!!

Gruß Georg


----------



## melmager (17. November 2002)

ich habe nochmal nachgesehen

yast und yastcontrollcenter sind nicht gleich !!!

das yastcontrollcenter bekommste nur über die grafische oberfläche nicht im text mode !!

im normalfall haste unten ein symbol mit
hammer und schlüssel da ist es


----------

